# Timeshare map for Central US



## snippet (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been working on creating maps of timeshares in the US.  I've done the Northeastern section, the Southeastern section, Florida, and Hawaii.  And I've just completed the Central US region.  To see the map go to the map page and click on the buttons at the top to load the timeshares for a region. 

I need your help in verifying the locations of the timeshares.  I'd appreciate it if you could check the timeshares that you personally know and verify the location and other information is correct.  I have been using the TUG Resort Review Section as my source.    

Thanks.  I hope the maps will be a useful tool for you.  I've gotten some good feedback on it and everyone likes it.  But the maps don't work for Mozilla, Firefox, or Netscape users yet - that's something I'll work on after I finish the US collections.


----------



## wbtimesharer (Jun 26, 2006)

I love what you are doing with the maps.  Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## hofftkmn (Jul 2, 2006)

Great work!! You have Telemark Resort resort listed (1831), but left out Telemark Pointe Red Apple Club (2253). The Pointe is on Garden Lake just east of Telemark Resort.


----------



## snippet (Jul 3, 2006)

hofftkmn said:
			
		

> Great work!! You have Telemark Resort resort listed (1831), but left out Telemark Pointe Red Apple Club (2253). The Pointe is on Garden Lake just east of Telemark Resort.


I added Telemark Pointe Red Apple Club near the lake.  I couldn't find a good address for it, so I placed it arbitrarily on the north shores of the lake.


----------



## mshatty (Jul 4, 2006)

snippet,

Your maps are wonderful!  Are they in a particular forum on TUG or is there a website where you have them all? 

Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## romark (Jul 4, 2006)

Nicely done!  A very handy geographical reference.

Thank You!!!:whoopie:


----------



## snippet (Jul 4, 2006)

mshatty said:
			
		

> snippet,
> 
> Your maps are wonderful!  Are they in a particular forum on TUG or is there a website where you have them all?
> 
> Thanks for your work on this.


I'm glad you like the maps.  When I finish a region (NorthEast, SouthEast, Florida, Hawaii, Central US) I have been posting a note in the respective forum asking people to verify the locations and other information.  

Each map has links to the other maps at the bottom of the page under the Links section.  I'm working on the Western US region now, so it isn't complete.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Timeshare map for Central US--West Oaks IA*

In the Northeast corner of Iowa at Lake Okoboji is also another timeshare resort, West Oaks,  It is also RCI affiliated and closer to the West Okoboji label.  

This is a fantastic map, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## snippet (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Timeshare map for Central US--West Oaks IA*

Cheryl, I found that timeshare and added it to the map.  But you'll have to look in the new map page to see it.  Google updated their mapping calls and I had to rewrite the pages.  While I fixed it I also combined all the map pages into one.


----------



## Pit (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice map. Here is one to add: 

Grandview Lodge at Fall Creek Falls  ( #6928 )
25 High Meadows Drive
Suite C
Spencer,  TN  , 38585 , USA


----------



## dsfritz (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice map!  Thanks.  You have the Beacons in Wisconsin listed as RCI.  Unless they have recently changed, they are II.


----------



## dsfritz (Jul 27, 2006)

The Peppertree at Tamarak and Christmas Mtn in Wisconsin are listed as II.  That may be correct, but they are also RCI.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Timeshare map for Central US--West Oaks IA*

[  While I fixed it I also combined all the map pages into one.[/QUOTE]

snippet,  
Looks great.  We will all be able to use this.  Thanks.


----------



## CherylH (Aug 5, 2006)

*Sunrise Cove in IOWA needs to be moved a bit*



			
				snippet said:
			
		

> Cheryl, I found that timeshare and added it to the map.  But you'll have to look in the new map page to see it.  Google updated their mapping calls and I had to rewrite the pages.  While I fixed it I also combined all the map pages into one.




You added West Oaks perfectly, but now as I examine the map closer, I see that Sunrise Cove is in the wrong place.  It probably has to do with how the mail is delivered, but see the map at this website -- Sunrise Cove is part of Village West-- to see the proper location on the lakes.

http://www.villagewestresort.com/lets_talk.html

  Thanks again for the good work.  Cheryl H.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2006)

Snippet, Thank you so much for these great maps. I use Netscape and they work fine although very slow to load on my dial-up. I am a member of II and the ability to eliminate RCI gives me a good reference for future requests in areas I've never been before. This is a fantastic resource and needs to be permanently fixed at Tug so we can easily find it as you work on it. I'm looking forward to Canada and Mexico!
You are a gem!!
Julie


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 27, 2006)

WHAT  a fabulous job! Thanks


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Aug 28, 2006)

Club Belvidere is at the Belevdere Country Club on Rt 7 north of Hot Springs try (lat="34.546297" lng="-93.012314").  If you zoom in on your map you can see the country club.

We satyed there several years ago.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## snippet (Sep 5, 2006)

Cheryl:  I relocated Sunrise Cove.  I hope that's a better spot.

Abaco-Bob:  I corrected the coordinates of Club Belvidere.  

dsfritz:  I fixed the Beacons, Peppertree at Tamarack, and Christmas Mountain Village

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.  Julie, I too like that I can eliminate the memberships (II and RCI points) that I don't belong to as well.  It helps in the selection process.  

I know the pages are slow to load.  I wanted to keep as many timeshares as possible together on a single map so that it would give everyone a better visual picture.  Oftentimes, you might be looking at an area and not realize that there are plenty of options just across the stateline.  The developers at Google are working on a solution for this as many other developers are complaining as well.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 5, 2006)

Need to Lakewood at Lake of the Ozarks

Lakewood Resort (#5127) 
Osage Beach, MO, 65065 
USA 
www.lakewoodresort.com 

Eric


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 6, 2006)

*Additional Areas Planned???*



			
				snippet said:
			
		

> I've been working on creating maps of timeshares in the US.  I've done the Northeastern section, the Southeastern section, Florida, and Hawaii.  And I've just completed the Central US region.  To see the map go to the map page and click on the buttons at the top to load the timeshares for a region.



I really like your maps  , you obviously have put a lot of work into them  . Do you have any plans for including the rest of North Amercia (Canada & Mexico)?

Dale


----------



## snippet (Sep 6, 2006)

Arkansas Winger said:
			
		

> I really like your maps  , you obviously have put a lot of work into them  . Do you have any plans for including the rest of North Amercia (Canada & Mexico)?


Thanks Dale.  Yes, I would like to expand the maps to Canada, Mexico and the Caribbean.  Another member is working on Europe I believe.  But before I expand, I'm going to go through the II and RCI directories and validate all my entries.


----------



## Neil Bock (Sep 12, 2006)

*Harbour Lights, San Diego*

The address for Harbour Lights is correct, but the map shows it to be almost in the exact center of the 48 states. There is a marker just about one mile from the location shown which designates the exact center near Lebanon, Kansas.

It just happens that Lebanon was my home town, and where I attended high school many years ago. I am also familiar with the location of Harbour Lights, next door to Gaslamp Plaza Suites, where I own in San Diego.

I should be able to tell you whose farmhouse is identified in the Kansas map, but it's been too many years.

Neil


----------



## snippet (Sep 12, 2006)

Neil Bock said:
			
		

> The address for Harbour Lights is correct, but the map shows it to be almost in the exact center of the 48 states. There is a marker just about one mile from the location shown which designates the exact center near Lebanon, Kansas.


That was my mistake Neil.  I am in the process of updating the map and finding resorts I left out.  Before I added them to the correct area, I put them on the main page and had the resorts centered around Lebanon to do some resarch.  I took them off and will work offline with them.  

But that leaves Kansas without any timeshares again.


----------

